# Cat wants to play too much



## Richo (Jul 4, 2003)

I'm looking for some suggestions here.

It is 1:00 am and I just finished playing with my cat for the last 30-45 minutes just using a simple stick with feathers on the end (that's his favorite toy).

Once he loses interest in the toy and lays down, I put the toy away and walk away, but then he makes it clear that he is not finished playing by chasing my feet and attacking them. This happens quite often.

He is my only cat so he requires more one on one play time than multiple cats would.

Does anyone else experience this and have any suggestions as far as a toy that will keep a cat's attention while you are not around? He used to play with balls quite some time ago but doesn't touch them now. I cannot leave out any toys that are on a string because he immediately chews through the string.

Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

This is exactly how Samhain was. Sometimes she'd get so bored that she cleaned herself bald...that's why we got the new kitten. Ever consider another cat? We are starting gradschool in physics in the fall so we knew we'd be away from home even more than usual so that's why we got her a playmate. (They don't play yet...I don't think....sometimes it's hard to distinguish between fighting and playing...). Samhain will also chew thru strings and she actually eats the string which is bad for her tummy...

Or have you tried kitty teevee??? You could put it on and then sneak off to bed hehehe.


----------



## Richo (Jul 4, 2003)

I have though about bringing in a kitten but am very apprehensive. First of all, if my cat were very upset about another cat, I wouldn't want him to look at me like I've let him down. He has also had litterbox problems that I believe are corrected but he is finicky about his litter and I'm afraid the problems may start up again if another cat goes in his box. I would definitely start out a second cat with his own litterbox in a different area, but that does not guarantee that it won't use Barnaby's box.

Also, I am gone a lot and am afraid that the first time I leave the two alone that Barnaby may attack or hurt the other kitten. Even though he is a sweetheart to me, he is still a typical territorial male cat. I guess I will have to really look into this before I make any decisions. I myself would love to have another cat.


----------



## kittygirl04 (Jul 8, 2003)

I would be afraid to bring in a kitten too. Maybe you could go to the shelter and get an adult cat. My cats were all brought together at ages between 3-6. They hissed at first, but now they tolerate each other. Sometimes they will chase each other and play and sometimes when they are grumpy they will hiss and swat. It is funny because they swing their arms and don't actually even hit each other. I would recommend getting a female--mine seem to have excellent litter box habits. My male cat is a different story--he is a slob when it comes to his litter box. I heard that it is easier to mix males/females than same sexes. Also, the humane society here usually tells which cats get along well with others--since they see them together.
My cats love those tiny furry mice. They carry them in their mouth and flip them in the air and chase them. They also have catnip in a spray can that you could spray on the toys to make them even better!!


----------



## kittygirl04 (Jul 8, 2003)

Yeah, my cats have the feather on the string too--I can't leave it out or they would love it to death!!! Kittygirl always bites at me when I am on the computer at night--she wants me to come to bed, so she constantly nibbles on my leg until I give in!! I guess she justs wants my attention. She also loves to chase me and have me chase her back. Aren't they silly????!!


----------

